# اي مسجدي المسجد الالكتروني الدال علي الخير كفاعلة



## خليك ايجابي (7 يناير 2014)

آي مسجدي " المسجد الالكتروني " 
·	أي مسجدي : هو مشروع خيري يهدف إلي ارشاد ومساعدة كل مسلم إلي اقرب مسجد من موقعه ومعرفة الخدمات المتوفرة فيه حتي يتمكنوا من اداء الصلاة .
·	يستهدف هذا التطبيق المسافرين , والذين يبحثون عن مسجد خاص تتوفر فيه خدمات كالدروس , وصلاة الجمعه , ومصلي للنساء.
المساهمة في المشروع مفتوحة للجميع 




* المطلوب :- 
- جهاز آيفون / آيباد / آندرويد جلاكسي س 2 / جلاكسي س 3 وأكبر .
- تحميل التطبيق من المتجر وتنصيبه 
- تصوير المسجد صورة حقيقية " لا يستوجب انترنت " .
- كتابة اسم المسجد وبعض الخيارات .
- حفظ 
* هام جدا : استعمال التطبيق لا يستوجب انترنت , يكفي ان تصور بعض المساجد القريبة منك , وعند توافر الانترنت سيقوم التطبيق بارسالها آليا .
* هام جدا : يجب أن تصوير المسجد صورة حقيقية و في المكان عينه حتي نعلم موقعه الجغرافي .
* التطبيق سهل الاستخدام بادر بالتعريف بالمساجد القريبة منك فالدال علي الخير كفاعلة كما قال رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم .
* بامكانكم التواصل مع إدارة الموقع علي الايميل هذا [email protected] <mailto:[email protected]>
https://www.facebook.com/eMasjidi
https://twitter.com/emasjidi 
http://emasjidi.com/
هذا وصلي الله وسلم علي نبينا محمد


----------



## tjarksa (8 يناير 2014)

*رد: اي مسجدي المسجد الالكتروني الدال علي الخير كفاعلة*

اللهم صل وسلم علي نبينا محمد


----------

